# Finding Broken Ports or Packages



## z662 (Aug 27, 2010)

Just a few minutes ago I made a simple mistake by not paying attention...

I meant to type [cmd=]sudo portaudit -Fa[/cmd]  but instead typed [cmd=]sudo portupgrade -Fa[/cmd]

Within a minute or two of realizing this i Ctrl-C'd my way out of it but was wondering whether or not I broke whatever packages it was working on.  Is there a way to check for a half installed/upgraded package or is the system smart enough to know what I did and revert back any changes since the install was not completed. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 27, 2010)

If it was updating the db while you killed it you may have issues. 

You may want to alias the commands so you don't run into the issue again. or simply automate with periodic


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2010)

If it was only a minute or so I doubt it had time to actually build and install something. Most likely it got killed during a build. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## gkontos (Aug 27, 2010)

But just to be on the safe side run `pkgdb -F`

George


----------



## z662 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies,

I ran pkgdb -F to be safe and it did not return anything so looks like I am in the clear.  Thanks again everyone.


----------

